# Could you please help me with this ID?



## Nélio (Feb 24, 2022)

Hi all
This week i found this Paphiopedilum in a flower shop but as allways with no ID.
Ist it possible to guess what is it?


----------



## Ray (Feb 24, 2022)

Nélio said:


> Is it possible to guess what is it?


I'm sure we can make a lot of guesses about background species and possible hybrid names, but to know for sure... No.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 24, 2022)

Nélio said:


> Hi all
> This week i found this Paphiopedilum in a flower shop but as allways with no ID.
> Ist it possible to guess what is it?


What you can say is....its a (multi)hybrid within the P. insigne/Paph. villosum alliance. More would be a shot in the dark as Ray already mentioned.


----------



## LO69 (Feb 25, 2022)

It looks like an insigne sanderianum on steroids!


----------

